# New driver insurance?



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

Mods plse move this to non Skyline related if you feel its more appropriate.

My son is coming up to 17 years old (I know I know hold all the old git jokes please). He is still at school so will not actually need a car, but wants to pass his test and get driving and hopefully building up a no claims bonus asap. Does anyone know if he can build up a no claims bonus if he is named driver on a policy of mine(Primera GT,not the Skyline) or does he have to be the main policy holder? This is probably not a good idea, thinking of him managing to spoil my good record somehow. I will probably have to sell the Primera GT and get something (slower)he can insure. Next question, I've done a few internet quotes and 3rd party insurance on something like a 1.4 Focus is coming in at £1500.00. Bloody hell i'm only paying £770 for the R34 fully comp with stage one mods & cams etc declared.
Anyone know any good companies to try for new drivers or any advice on best car to insure. No offence but not Corsa, Saxo, Nova etc as I will have to drive the thing as well.

Cheers
Vmackie


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm afraid I don't think there is a way of finding something cheap to insure for someone that age these days..

Take me as an example - I was looking at getting a 2nd car (runaround for when the 300 is off the road _again_), so would have no NCB to use on it - but clean record, driving since 17 and age 25.

Quote for a group 6 car (Volvo 440 1.7 GS, worth <£1000, TPF&T) was nearly £600...


I don't believe he can earn NCB while a named driver (in fact, I'm sure he can't), _but_ many insurers will take the fact that he's been claim free as a named driver into account, and give you a (small) discount.

Then again, if he does clobber something - wave goodbye to your good record too..


The only cheap way to insure a car for a young driver is to get a £500 beater, with as low as insurance group as possible (which rules out most new cars I'm afraid, and leaves you with old Volvo's mainly. I think the lowest ins. group car I know of is a 2CV - but I wouldn't wish one of those on my worst enemy!), and insure it TP only if possible - though I'm not entirely sure you earn NCB on a TP policy.


Not much help, I know.. But there's just no way to get cheap insurance these days if you're under about 40 (and I'm sure by the time I'm 40, that age will be 80..)


Sorry - all that doesn't help a great deal, I imagine..

Oh - one way to get 'cheap' insurance that I can think of - get something that comes with 1yrs free insurance.

But guess what kinds of cars those are? (Hint: see the list of 'no-no' cars in your message..  )


Aaron

([edit]Oh yeah, seeing how it's almost on topic.. I was dead chuffed to get a quote of 'only' £1800 FC on a '99 R34 GTR today. Then again, that is a whole thousand pounds more than I'm paying on the Z.. D'oh![/edit])


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

IMOH i think the best thing to do is to get his own insurance on a cheap car.
Still, youre going to be paying well over a £1000 as i paid about £1500 for a 1.3 Astra about 5 years ago.
As my second car i had a 1.8 Astra under my mums name and always regretted it as she received the NCB and i did without!
I've recently been trying to sort out insurance for my girlfriends little brother (who is 18) and to be honest with you it is quite rediculous!(On a 1.1 Fiesta)
Sorry that its bad news, but its the way with young drivers nowadays.Also make sure that he knows that if he gets any points or has a smash, then basically he's buggered!Sorry.But some lunatics have spoilt it for all of us!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Apprentices (18yrs, just passed test, 1st car, no NCB) at my workplace regularly report policies in excess of £1200 for 3rd party for Corsas, Clios and Novas.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*First Insurance*

I agree with the other posts, I think the only way for him to build up a no claims bonus is for him to have his own insurance on the lowest group car that he is prepared to drive. Having him on your insurance is just saving money in the short term (with a risk to your NCB).

I had the same problem with my two.

Son: 18 yrs old 1.1 Fiesta £1250 3rd party F&T.
Daughter: 19 yrs old, 1.1 Fiesta £650 3rd party F&T.

Second year, sons came down to £950
Daugher's came down to £450 ish.

Regards

Vincenzo


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't get me started on insurance grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


However, my first car was an old kevscort 1.3gl and I was paying 550 a year tp, which DOES acrue no claims.

But ever since my taste has gone for faster and faster cars with equally exotic insurance premiums, :sob: :sob:

My Skyline cost 2200 last year, this year it was 1500, hopefully I will be paying sub 1000 for once!!!

Guys get really shafted on insurance, it sux.

As Aaron said, you could pick up a li'l run around and aim for the lowest insurance premium possible.

I downloaded the 'complete' standard listings from an insurance authority, so if you wanna know what is in what group, drop me a line!!!


But a shortlist (according to the website / database) is as follows
for Group 1 cars :

Vauxhall Corsa 1.0L all variants (as far as I can make out)
Fiat Panda 1.0L
Fiat Seicento 899cc and 1108cc
Fiat 126 650cc
Fiat Cinqo 900cc
Citroen 2cv6 600cc
Austin Mini City / SDL 848cc
Seat Marbella all at 800-850cc
Skoda Fabia Classic 1.0L and 1.2L



Hope this helps


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

*New driver insurance*

Oh well you guys have just confirmed what I feared. This is gonna cost!
I think I'll make the little bugger keep taking the bus.
Seriously thanks for all the advice. I've got a month so I'll let you know how I get on.

Cheers


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

If he's old enough to drive, he's old enough to work.. Get him out there earnin' for his motor..


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

lmao, thats the spirit.


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

I know, I'm so cold hearted.. lol 

Hey, it's what I did - 16, leave school, get job, work ass off, claw way up IT, and it turned out nice  (Well, 25, own a big power Z, and my own house)

Shame all that work had me completely forget and ignore the whole 'having fun' part of life.. d'oh..

Wait - let me go back to 17 and go to Uni!... 

Ok I'll stop dragging this thread off topic now.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I wouldn't worry, it was finito'd anyhoo.

So what do you do then? Support - Development, Web?


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

I do (and have done) pretty much everything in IT..

Started off as a hardware engineer (ahh the joys of talking people through turning their PC on.. ) - fairly poorly paid really, high stress, tons and tons of miles in company cars (I reckon 40k in the first year after passing my test  )

Moved onto a fairly specialised area writing accountancy stuff in Retrieve 4GL (probably be a dept. head by now if I'd stayed there.. d'oh! miscalculation  ).

And these days I spend my time mainly coding web applications, front ends for legacy applications, as well as supporting an old legacy (DOS & Novell 3.12 based, urgh) app, maintaining our network, internet security, internal support, purchasing, and fixing the photocopier.. Ah the joys of working for a small company.. Lol 

And thats me in a nutshell (albeit a big one, lol) 

I'm guessing there's a lot of us here in IT, you too Alex?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Hell yeah.


Did Application Support in BaaN and SAP r/3 @ Nortel London

then Started Doing VB on GPIB comms BUS @ Nortel Paignton
nice, hacking up crappy old code all slapped into one executable yuck.

Then Did web apps internally for a Transport Company, and did there website. )http://www.kaytransport.co.uk (not Netscape loving neither, even better now that they have given up the ghost :-D 

Then moved to Reading to work for an Agricultural Sciences Body that produce electronic media for crop and animal pests, nice 

I write VB, ASP, CSS, SQL Server t-sql, some c++ you name it, I program it


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

Alexb said:


> *then Started Doing VB on GPIB comms BUS @ Nortel Paignton
> nice, hacking up crappy old code all slapped into one executable yuck.*


Sounds familiar  Except the old crappy code I have to hack my way through is Pascal code, compiling into a real mode DOS exe. Urgh urgh urgh. 640Kb memory, 64Kb data segments.. Waa. Bain of my life! Begone hideous x86 memory architecture... (Could be worse, I suppose - I could have been dragged onto the BASIC side of the company. And yes, I really did just say BASIC - on various SCO/Dec/AIX systems)



> I write VB, ASP, CSS, SQL Server t-sql, some c++ you name it, I program it


Also sounds familiar  Trouble these days seems to be that so many people are coming out of Uni all qualified up, that wages are dropping (of course there's a complete lack of IT jobs at the moment, too), and 8yrs of experience still doesn't seem to make up for not having a degree, darnit.

Ah well - I'm sure the IT industry will sort itself out soon (I hope!) and wages will start to stabilise again..


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

It seems to be moving a bit quiker this year, as off of the summer.

yeah Pascal nice , my first language, and basic euwwww, gosubs goto be banished to pot of one step from assembly languages sh1te.


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

Alexb said:


> *It seems to be moving a bit quiker this year, as off of the summer.*


Hope so - I've been working at the same place for over 5 years now, getting desperate for a change!



> yeah Pascal nice , my first language, and basic euwwww, gosubs goto be banished to pot of one step from assembly languages sh1te.


There's GoSubs and GoTo's all over the shop in our stuff.. eww..

But hey, don't knock assembler.. still the best thing to write fast code in..  Then again - it's such a pain in the neck to write assembler for Windows stuff, that it's just not worth doing.. I still remember doing 68000 assembler though, now that was fun..

Guru Meditation Error.

Yay  hehe.. (Ok, that'll only make sense if you ever owned an Amiga!)


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

lol, never programmed Amiga, I was a kid then, was interested in Mountain Bikes 

Assembly, yeah, I have come across / a croper with it in the past, when playing around with 3d C++ and directx, it's so good, that you just can't figure it out


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

Hehe - I was a kid too.. I led a sheltered childhood - what more can I say, lol 

Never really got around to playing with DirectX (though I kept meaning to) - I wouldn't even try and use assembler for anything running on Windows though - just too many hooks and calls into other stuff all the time..


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I know, debugging some C++ and it starts going all over the shop, gives me headaches, then the blurring starts and then the voices n o oo o o o ooo o o o o oo stop the voices. 


oops.


had a moment there, sorry.


----------

